# Columbus hops



## BobtheBrewer (14/8/13)

Does anyone out there have a good recipe using Columbus? Short of clicking on every recipe in every data base, I am hopeful that somebody can help.


----------



## lukiferj (14/8/13)

What other hops and grain do you have on hand. I use columbus in a lot of my IPAs. Love it. Mixed with centennial and cascade or citra and you can;t go wrong.

Just finished an IPA with the following bill. Delicious.

Grain Bill
----------------
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (62.44%)
1.500 kg Munich I (26.76%)
0.350 kg Caramunich I (6.24%)
0.225 kg Caraaroma (4.01%)
0.030 kg Carafa III malt (0.54%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)


----------



## slash22000 (14/8/13)

For the flavour/aroma of any American IPA/pale ale/amber/brown/etc take 2 parts weight of fruity hops (Citra, Centennial, Amarillo, etc) combined with 1 part weight of resinous hops (Columbus, Simcoe, Chinook, etc). So your total flavour/aroma hop bill (by weight) should be 2 thirds fruitylicious, 1 third pinedanktastic.

Use at least 3g/L under 10 minutes with at least 2g/L dry hop (minimum values, feel free to quadruple them). Enjoy the inevitably amazing results.

Of course this isn't a "hard" rule, but it works as a rough guide for just chucking something hoppy together. If I don't have any particular recipe in mind, that's what I'll do. My last brew like that was super basic. 90% ale malt, 5% Crystal 60, 5% toasted malt (was trying something, turned out alright). 25g each Citra/Simcoe at 10 minutes, 0 minutes, and dry hop (so 150g total) with a little Magnum at 60 minutes to help bitter to ~40 IBU. It was awesome.

Substitute the Simcoe for Columbus and you'd be set.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (14/8/13)

lukiferj said:


> What other hops and grain do you have on hand. I use columbus in a lot of my IPAs. Love it. Mixed with centennial and cascade or citra and you can;t go wrong.
> 
> Just finished an IPA with the following bill. Delicious.
> 
> ...


I have got all of the above, will give this a shot, thanks.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (14/8/13)

slash22000 said:


> For the flavour/aroma of any American IPA/pale ale/amber/brown/etc take 2 parts weight of fruity hops (Citra, Centennial, Amarillo, etc) combined with 1 part weight of resinous hops (Columbus, Simcoe, Chinook, etc). So your total flavour/aroma hop bill (by weight) should be 2 thirds fruitylicious, 1 third pinedanktastic.
> 
> Use at least 3g/L under 10 minutes with at least 2g/L dry hop (minimum values, feel free to quadruple them). Enjoy the inevitably amazing results.
> 
> ...


What sort of IBU figure do you come up with using that amount of hops?


----------



## slash22000 (14/8/13)

The total was around 40 IBU. The only hops actually giving any bitterness are the ones at 60 (Magnum) and the Citra/Simcoe at 10 minutes. The 0 minute and dry hop additions don't add any bitterness (unless you're no-chilling, which is another story). So it's a pale ale, not an IPA.


----------



## lukiferj (14/8/13)

Birkdale Bob said:


> I have got all of the above, will give this a shot, thanks.


Should add this was no chilled (or slow chilled in the pool). If you end up brewing it let me know what you think.


----------



## ajmuzza (14/8/13)

Just finished my first AG bittered at 60 with Columbus and 10min and flameout additions of simcoe and cascade at 1.5g/l each and the same dry hopped. Turned out well. Seems more fruity than resinous to me, but there you go.


----------



## Donske (15/8/13)

I personally like to use a big charge of CTZ/Chinook at 15 followed by a ton of the fruitier hops in the later additions/dry hops, with a good crystal malt hit to complement the piney hops it works well for me.

I don't really like beers that pair each late addition with something piney as it can get overwhelming pretty quickly.

Personal taste and all that, just my 2c.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/8/13)

When I had Chinook, it was always Chinook early for bittering and some flavour (30 minutes chilled, 60 minutes for an IPA and then 30 minutes), then 10 minutes for the Citra, Cascade, Galaxy style hops.

SWMBO loves it too.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (15/8/13)

Thanks for the feedback, now to put some of your suggestions into practice.


----------



## punkin (17/8/13)

slash22000 said:


> For the flavour/aroma of any American IPA/pale ale/amber/brown/etc take 2 parts weight of fruity hops (Citra, Centennial, Amarillo, etc) combined with 1 part weight of resinous hops (Columbus, Simcoe, Chinook, etc). So your total flavour/aroma hop bill (by weight) should be 2 thirds fruitylicious, 1 third pinedanktastic.
> 
> Use at least 3g/L under 10 minutes with at least 2g/L dry hop (minimum values, feel free to quadruple them). Enjoy the inevitably amazing results.
> 
> ...



Thanks, made notes for the future. Seems sound advice.


----------



## Yob (13/3/14)

I had the pleasure of splitting a brick of 2013 Columbus last night and the aroma blew me away... it's like feckin skun... well, it's very aromatic :lol:


----------



## hoppy2B (13/3/14)

Don't tell me you smoked it? h34r:

I've been wanting to grow some for the last couple of years. Sounds awesome Yob, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/3/14)

I really like Columbus hops! If anyone here's of rhizomes that are selling please contact me :icon_drool2:

+ 1 Slash2000 - I like that theory 2 thirds fruit 1 third dank.

Recently I made a Holgate meets Green Flash IPA using the malt bill of the Holgate Road trip (97% Vienna & 3% Crystal) and the West Coast Style IPA hop Schedule.....brilliant hop combo. The vienna really held the dankness aswell as spreading out the ibu through the boil its really tasty.

21litre batch - 80Ibu - 6.5% Abv

5g each of Columbus & Simcoe @ 90m, 60m, 30m

16g each of Columbus & Simcoe @ 15m

28g of Cascade @ 10m

21g each of Columbus & Simcoe - Whirlpooled 10mins after flameout

_Dry hopped_

14g each of - Columbus, Cascade, Amarillo, Centennial & Simcoe


----------



## Tex083 (14/3/14)

For some time now my "house pale ale" has been a Columbus SMASH. 
It's been really good, 60min addition 10min and 0

now looking to expand on the grain bill, get some crystal into the mix.


----------

